# Tripod/Monopod - What a clever idea!



## expatinasia (Mar 14, 2013)

Was in a camera shop earlier, and came across this very clever tripod that not only weighs just 1.6kgs, has a maximum height of around 165 cm (without head), folds down to just 41 cms, and has a maximum load of 15 kgs, but you can also unscrew one of the legs to get a monopod! How clever!

I have never seen that before, and for those that travel (especially by air) and often need both a tripod and monopod at different times on a trip, then this is truly amazing!


----------



## J.R. (Mar 14, 2013)

I too saw something similar recently. Two legs of the tripod folded upwards and effectively merged into the center column converting it into a monopod ... and the dealer was throwing in a small ball head for free. 

The only reason I didn't buy it was because some dudes in China thought a golden color would look great on it


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 14, 2013)

On this tripod all three of the legs fold back on themselves when you want to pack it away, that is why it is so short when packed. But in the case of the monopod, one leg just comes completely off. Brilliant!

The tripod is the Sirui N-2004 which I must admit is not a brand I have come across before. Though reviews I have since read online are very good.

It had the Sirui G-20 head on it.

I had a good look at it and was very impressed indeed, solid, and I just could not get over the ingenuity of having a full size tripod/monopod system on something so strong that packs up so small! 

I may well get one and sell my old tripod. Oh, and there is not a spot of gold on it. It's lovely and black as it should be! ;-)


----------



## J.R. (Mar 14, 2013)

The one I saw was another "new" brand which I cannot remember. I guess these are coming out of China - not disputing the quality. 

I too would buy one ... Only the gold color was just too much. I'd forgotten all about it till you mentioned it. Maybe another visit to the store is needed ... Maybe it's arrived in a new avatar.


----------



## Schruminator (Mar 14, 2013)

I purchased the Sirui N-2204 (carbon fiber, 4 section legs) with their K-20X ballhead about 6-10 months ago and I love it. Yes, it's an Asian manufacturer I hadn't previously heard of, but the reviews were great and they offer a 6 year warranty-- so at least they are confident in their product.

Regardless, I would recommend the tripod to anyone. Even with my 5D and 70-200 2.8 IS on top, it is rock solid. Plus it's light, easy to travel with and simple to use. I haven't given it a lot of abuse yet (besides a bit of snow and rain), but I haven't come across any issues yet.

Anyways, you can look up reviews elsewhere-- but long story short, I'd recommend Sirui without a second thought.


----------



## Leejo (Mar 14, 2013)

The idea is not original - Benro has a series called Travel Angel.
Could of course be a rebranded version as Sirius....
What I bought as a travel tripod however was a Brian from ThreeLeggedThing.com - as there were one or two better features, and a greater trust in them.
The only compromise is however that the Monopod is limited in height as the leg used is of course less than the height of the tripod itself, 
and so cannot be used in all eventualities (unless one is going to lean over or rig up an extension pipe). 
Still as a travel solution that fits in airport hand luggage there is little else available.


----------



## Old Sarge (Mar 14, 2013)

When I worked at a camera store I remember seeing a similar tripod. Wasn't as light or small as the one described but it did have the leg which unscrewed to become a monopod. I couldn't afford one at the time but thought it was a great idea. I can't recall the brand but that was fifty-five years ago.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't see why they can't make a tripod where the centre column would just pull out and be extendable for a monopod.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 14, 2013)

Leejo said:


> The idea is not original - Benro has a series called Travel Angel.



I have a Benro Travel Angel 1681 four section tripod. They sell them at B+H but I bought mine from eBay - WAY cheaper. $300 verses $485...

I don't use a monopod all that often but it is nice to know you have it in case you need one. The travel series tend to be a tad short though...

That said, I have a Gitzo 2531 and Markins M10 ballhead as my main tripod and the Benro above is really decent for a quarter of the price. I also have buddies with Benro and they are quite happy with them.


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, great idea.
I bought a Redged tripod/monopod 2 years ago.
Saves a lot a space and makes it great for flexibility while travelling.


I remember that I posted images here but can't find the thread


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 14, 2013)

Schruminator said:


> I purchased the Sirui N-2204 (carbon fiber, 4 section legs) with their K-20X ballhead about 6-10 months ago and I love it .... you can look up reviews elsewhere-- but long story short, I'd recommend Sirui without a second thought.



Thanks. I looked at the reviews on B&H and elsewhere and they are all very good. I do not actually need a new tripod, but after seeing this one, I think my old one has just been relegated!



Jamesy said:


> Leejo said:
> 
> 
> > The idea is not original - Benro has a series called Travel Angel.
> ...



I do not think we can compare the Sirui to the Benro Travel Angel series as the Benros only have a load capacity of 6/8kgs and are quite a bit shorter.

As for the price, this may be one instance where it *is* cheaper to buy the product outside of the US, as the one I saw is just over US$ 200 (including the ball head etc.)


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 14, 2013)

The 2 series Benro Travel Angels are rated up to 12Kg (26 Lbs).


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 16, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> The 2 series Benro Travel Angels are rated up to 12Kg (26 Lbs).



OK, thanks. Will go and have a look at them this weekend. If they are cheaper, then that's great.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 16, 2013)

For the 6' and taller: Sirui also makes the M-3004 (aluminum) and the M-3204 (carbon). They fold the same way to about 20'' and still fit in a carry-on. They are significantly higher without center column extended than most other tripods that fold that small.


----------



## helpful (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for this thread. I am always open to something better, and I am already thinking about buying one of these, thanks to you.


----------



## angaras (Mar 16, 2013)

I use PolePod II. and serves well for me


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the Sirui M 3204. Leightweight, quality and the folding makes it really small for transport.
The monopodability is a welcome extra.
Like it very much and carry it more often then the heavier predessor.


----------

